# Pleated Shower Door



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

For those of you that have done the pleated shower door mod, is this what you used?

Pleated Shower Door

If so, I think even I will be able to do this mod. The description says it mounts with double-faced tape and only one screw. While that would go against my mandate of "no holes in my camper", I could probably allow one screw.









But then again, with only one screw and double-sided tape, I wonder about the durability. What did you guys do?

Randy


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I am thinking about this also but is there an advantage to the pleated door over the retractable screen that is kinda like a window shade? the screen has a built in squeege and is out of the way when retracted & DW thinks eaiser to clean.any advise,dave


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tonka,

Please refer me to the item you're suggesting.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Mark ,
The shower screen i was looking at is in camping world just under the pleated door in the catalog it comes in white#17264 or bone#17265 and as a shower 66"high x 36" wide or tub size 57" high x 48" wide club price =$119.00 regular price=$136.00. If you go to Randys post and click on the pleated shower door link then scroll to the bottem of the page there is a pic,dave


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have completed the pleated shower door mod and thoroughly enjoy it! I view it as a must have.

It doesn't attack you in the shower! It prevents water from flowing onto the floor while bathing! It looks much better than the curtain(the stock one that is)! And it folds out of the way and allows tons of light in through the skylite dome in the bathroom!

I installed mine in about an hour once I got all the parts cut to size. I did install the siderails with hollow wall anchors through the stock sinker nail holes, which added time to the mod. I just didn't trust the double sided tape that was provided, I wouldn't have trusted any double sided tape to be hones. I caulked all of the inside edges and have been set ever since!

I can take pictures this weekend and post them if you want me too. I don't have before and after shots, just finished product photos. I would do it now but the TT is at the storage yard.

Be glad to answer any questions!

Jason


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That's what I thought...double-sided tape is not going to last. So you used the EXISTING holes that have fasteners already in the surround to the wall and put anchors in those? That makes a lot of sense.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Did he say EXISTING holes? Hurray!

Tonka, thanks for the referral. I've probably seen it before but I've looked at so many of y'all's pictures I think I forgot where I saw it.









Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I bought the pleated door and plan on doing that this weekend. I did think long about the roll-up shower door, but could not justify the added dollars. I will try to take before/during and after shots when I do it.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Jared. That would be great. A few shots during the process is cool, too.

Randy


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Randy,

I did use the double sided tape on the bottom rail because I really thought it didn't matter since I was screwing in the sides and I didn't want to drill the tub!!

Sorry for the lack of photos, wish I could be of more help!

You have to use a screw driver to get the factory nails out, it is a little tricky, but not a major obstacle. I placed a screw in every location that there was a hole.

One tip I will give you is to buy some washers to use on the wall anchors on the curtain side of the siderails. You have to get a little bite with the screws and if you push to hard you can go right through the siderail. It isn't a big deal just a little thinking ahead to help you out!

Good luck !!

Jason


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I did install the siderails with hollow wall anchors through the stock sinker nail holes, which added time to the mod. I just didn't trust the double sided tape that was provided, I wouldn't have trusted any double sided tape to be hones. I caulked all of the inside edges and have been set ever since!
> Be glad to answer any questions!
> Jason
> [snapback]28200[/snapback]​


Jason,
How did you get the original fasteners out?
And what kind of anchors did you use on the door?
I assumed the original fasteners were in studs, but you know what happens when we assume!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy I bought my shower door from Campers Choice as I recall, it was cheaper and of good quality. Campers Choice Link

Here is my Shower Door Mod Page


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Katrina,

If you look at y-Guys install, that is what I used to model mine. The only difference is that I put a wall anchor at every hole and I think he put one in 3 on each side. I think mine came out to 5 on each side.

I used a screw driver to get the factory nails out. You just have to pry them a little and they come out with no problem. Take your time though, don't just YANK 'em out!!

Jason


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I bought and installed the one from Campers Choice in my 21RS and used it all last year prior to trading the unit in. I didn't bother adding extra screws, just made sure everything was clean and dry when mounting (with the supplied double sided tape. I caulked both the inside and the outside of each rail (walls and bottom). The only way that thing was going to come loose was if someone used a pry bar. I have the same unit sitting in my garage ready to be installed this weekend in my 28. Plan on installing the same way.

One thing I do recommend (if anyone is ordering a new unit in the future and happens to read this thread) is to ask the dealer to order the new unit without the shower curtain installed. This avoids the holes in the ceiling that are left when you remove the existing shower curtain rail.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Steve / Paul,

Thanks for the supporting information. I plan to do this mod in the coming weeks so I will use all the information you have posted. Thanks for the link to your Mod Page, Steve. Glad to know that it is possible to only use the double-sided tape and still get a tight install. Good point on the shower curtain rod, too.

Randy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We did this modification too with the Camper's Choice version and love it. Fighting with that shower curtain was no fun. You'll have to ask the hubby about the details for the install. I do have a question for Y-Guy: our door doesn't stay shut like we thought it should - have you noticed this too? and, if so have you done anything with magnets or such? Just looking for ideas.

Carmen


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Even though they are out of business, my pleated shower door from Camper's Choice arrived earlier than promised two weeks ago. I completed the installation today. I installed the double-sided tape version. While the Outback shower walls are not perfectly straight, the plastic shower assembly was forgiving and everything went much better than I expected. I anticipated having to take the Outback to the dealer to have them install a new shower after I messed it up beyond repair.









Long story short, it's in, I surprised myself, and we can now use our shower without being attached by the curtain or water running onto the bathroom floor.

I had to put hole #1 in my Outback to install the door stop pin (it secures the door in the closed position). That's it...no more!

Randy


----------

